# merc 40hp 2stroke prop choice



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

Your definitely not turning enough rpms, you need to go down on the pitch to a something like a 10 pitch, that would let the motor turn harder and will probably give you a lot more speed and response


----------

